# Mini Kegerators/draughtmasters



## hansenoz (3/10/09)

hi all

i am wondering if anyone in australia can tell whether it is at all possible to buy a mini kegerator in Australia?

I have googled and found out that the Nordica/Carlsberg Draughtmaster is only sold in Scandinavia. Another type which is good because we can buy the Heinekens in OZ is the Edgestar TBC50s or B90 Krups /Heineken BUT looks like they are only sold in the USA

and all I can find in Australia is to buy a fridge kegerator but I would like to get a mini one as the fridge is way too over my budget.


I hope someone out there is able to guide me along - thanks SO much for your help.

I live in WA.

Cheers
Kate


----------



## MarkBastard (3/10/09)

hansenoz said:


> hi all
> 
> i am wondering if anyone in australia can tell whether it is at all possible to buy a mini kegerator in Australia?
> 
> ...



Are you talking about something that will hold one Heineken keg? Or do you mean something for home brew?


----------



## hansenoz (4/10/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Are you talking about something that will hold one Heineken keg? Or do you mean something for home brew?




yes but guess what - bout 30 minutes after i posted this question - i found one called sunbeam beer dispenser!!!

normally $500 but harvey norman had one on sale for $300.

thanks for responding though:_)


----------



## Bribie G (4/10/09)

hansenoz said:


> yes but guess what - bout 30 minutes after i posted this question - i found one called sunbeam beer dispenser!!!
> 
> normally $500 but harvey norman had one on sale for $300.
> 
> thanks for responding though:_)



I've seen one for sale at our LHBS - probably just there on appro because I haven't seen it lately. However for the cost you'd be better off just doing up a fridge or get an EBAY kegerator and go into Cornelius kegs.


----------



## Spartan 117 (4/10/09)

BribieG said:


> I've seen one for sale at our LHBS - probably just there on appro because I haven't seen it lately. However for the cost you'd be better off just doing up a fridge or get an EBAY kegerator and go into Cornelius kegs.




+1 oh so true, I recently bought a bar fridge that fits a keg (and with some modifications hopefully 2) quite nicely, the thing only cost me $30. A corny keg you could probably pick up here for somewhere around $60 -70, a Regulator for gas would be $70 off of ebay and all the miscelanious bits and pieces for another $50 or so. 

so If you can grab a suitable fridge on the cheap like I did a kegging setup would cost you about $210ish, and save the $90 for some ingridients or a tempmate. 

Aaron


----------

